# Any experience with a Benelli R1?



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Maybe trading into one with the walnut stock, zeiss conquest scope in 30-06 but I'm not familiar with them. If you have/had one how'd it shoot?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I know a guy who has one in .270 or 30-06 one and he says it kicks like a mule. I like the way the look but if I had to pick I'd go with a BAR before the Benelli. JMO.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I know a guy who has one in .270 or 30-06 one and he says it kicks like a mule. I like the way the look but if I had to pick I'd go with a BAR before the Benelli. JMO.


I had heard the opposite.... that they were very soft recoiling...

recoil is relative though... I don't think a 06's recoil is bad in a bolt gun.. and a 270 is certainly less.

I have a buddy with one but he's out of the country at the moment. I know his is a good shooter with most ammo printing right at a inch.

Just wanted some opinions from folks that have them or have shot them.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ive never owned one but have shot one in .06 and the recoil is very managable. It shot decent for a semi at just over 1" with factory ammo. If you can buy it or trade for it right Id get it, they are not hard to get your money back out of.


----------

